# Show me your best pics of your tort!



## drew54

I have seen a lot of cute pictures of peoples torts. Hatchlings peeking out windows, baskets, adults caught in the midst of eating, etc. Post your pics and tell me about your photo and why you think it is your best photo.


----------



## TechnoCheese

This is the photo that was supposed to be entered into the calendar contest, but there was a bit of a mix-up.

I like the color contrast, and the pose is nice


----------



## drew54

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 258477
> 
> This is the photo that was supposed to be entered into the calendar contest, but there was a bit of a mix-up.
> 
> I like the color contrast, and the pose is nice


Oh my gosh! So adorable! i love this photo! Yes, the color contrast is very nice. Still munching without a care in the world. This is a wonderful photo thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bambam1989

What if I don't have just one[emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Here is one of my guys. “I am King of the Mountain Today!


----------



## drew54

Bambam1989 said:


> What if I don't have just one[emoji23]


lol then post them all


----------



## drew54

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 258483
> Here is one of my guys. “I am King of the Mountain Today!


He is adventurous! Is he the dare-devil of the group? He is a cutie! I think i am too paranoid to put anything like that in Nyx's enclosure.


----------



## Bambam1989

drew54 said:


> lol then post them all


If I posted them all this would suddenly become a 200page thread![emoji33] 
Ok I'll just pick a few..
First one is of him eating his bday cake (1year old)
2nd I love the lighting and his pose
3rd I call it the cheeky tongue pic
4th I make the same face when I eat spaghetti!
5th "oops, I walked to far and now I'm on top of the piece of food I was trying to eat!"


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 258483
> Here is one of my guys. “I am King of the Mountain Today!


That’s the only time he did it!


----------



## CarolM

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 258477
> 
> This is the photo that was supposed to be entered into the calendar contest, but there was a bit of a mix-up.
> 
> I like the color contrast, and the pose is nice


Your other was a winner as well. But I must say this would have been a good choice as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> What if I don't have just one[emoji23]


Post them all. Your photos are always a work of art.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 258483
> Here is one of my guys. “I am King of the Mountain Today!


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

drew54 said:


> lol then post them all


Snap!![emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> If I posted them all this would suddenly become a 200page thread![emoji33]
> Ok I'll just pick a few..
> First one is of him eating his bday cake (1year old)
> 2nd I love the lighting and his pose
> 3rd I call it the cheeky tongue pic
> 4th I make the same face when I eat spaghetti!
> 5th "oops, I walked to far and now I'm on top of the piece of food I was trying to eat!"
> View attachment 258495
> View attachment 258496
> View attachment 258497
> View attachment 258498
> View attachment 258499


The cheeky tongue is still my favorite.


----------



## CarolM

This was taken after the contest and I would have entered it if it was on time. I love this one because it just Says "Kang" down to the t. He is King and he is looking down at all his subjects. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Plushkins

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 258477
> 
> This is the photo that was supposed to be entered into the calendar contest, but there was a bit of a mix-up.
> 
> I like the color contrast, and the pose is nice



WOW what a great pic! Just beautiful aesthetically and also an exceedingly high cuteness and happiness factor


----------



## Plushkins

Bambam1989 said:


> If I posted them all this would suddenly become a 200page thread![emoji33]
> Ok I'll just pick a few..
> First one is of him eating his bday cake (1year old)
> 2nd I love the lighting and his pose
> 3rd I call it the cheeky tongue pic
> 4th I make the same face when I eat spaghetti!
> 5th "oops, I walked to far and now I'm on top of the piece of food I was trying to eat!"
> View attachment 258495
> View attachment 258496
> View attachment 258497
> View attachment 258498
> View attachment 258499



Your pics and captions are just brilliant. Can't stop smiling!!! More, more!


----------



## Plushkins

CarolM said:


> This was taken after the contest and I would have entered it if it was on time. I love this one because it just Says "Kang" down to the t. He is King and he is looking down at all his subjects. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 258519



Very expressive! And that's a BEAUTIFUL orange!


----------



## Bambam1989

Plushkins said:


> Your pics and captions are just brilliant. Can't stop smiling!!! More, more!


Careful what you ask for
1. Stay still you darn leaf and let me EAT YOU!
2. Blowing raspberries
3. I'm a Walrus!
4. NOM
5. Was I supposed to wait for you to dump that on my plate?
6. He looks surprised..


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Careful what you ask for
> 1. Stay still you darn leaf and let me EAT YOU!
> 2. Blowing raspberries
> 3. I'm a Walrus!
> 4. NOM
> 5. Was I supposed to wait for you to dump that on my plate?
> 6. He looks surprised..
> View attachment 258530
> View attachment 258532
> View attachment 258533
> View attachment 258534
> View attachment 258535
> View attachment 258536



That last one is hilarious [emoji38] Love your pics!!!


----------



## Peggy Sue

Bambam LOVE!!!! Your pictures


----------



## Peggy Sue

One of my favorites of Sheldon contemplating eating his pumpkin blossom


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> If I posted them all this would suddenly become a 200page thread![emoji33]
> Ok I'll just pick a few..
> First one is of him eating his bday cake (1year old)
> 2nd I love the lighting and his pose
> 3rd I call it the cheeky tongue pic
> 4th I make the same face when I eat spaghetti!
> 5th "oops, I walked to far and now I'm on top of the piece of food I was trying to eat!"
> View attachment 258495
> View attachment 258496
> View attachment 258497
> View attachment 258498
> View attachment 258499


The third one down reminds me of the German guy on Laugh-In (old TV show) that peeks out from the bushes and says, "Very Interesting"


----------



## Bambam1989

Peggy Sue said:


> One of my favorites of Sheldon contemplating eating his pumpkin blossom
> View attachment 258543


I got squash blossom pics too[emoji23] 
I literally have several hundred photos on my phone!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Careful what you ask for
> 1. Stay still you darn leaf and let me EAT YOU!
> 2. Blowing raspberries
> 3. I'm a Walrus!
> 4. NOM
> 5. Was I supposed to wait for you to dump that on my plate?
> 6. He looks surprised..
> View attachment 258530
> View attachment 258532
> View attachment 258533
> View attachment 258534
> View attachment 258535
> View attachment 258536


I really love your photos.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The third one down reminds me of the German guy on Laugh-In (old TV show) that peeks out from the bushes and says, "Very Interesting"


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Plushkins

Bambam1989 said:


> Careful what you ask for
> 1. Stay still you darn leaf and let me EAT YOU!
> 2. Blowing raspberries
> 3. I'm a Walrus!
> 4. NOM
> 5. Was I supposed to wait for you to dump that on my plate?
> 6. He looks surprised..
> View attachment 258530
> View attachment 258532
> View attachment 258533
> View attachment 258534
> View attachment 258535
> View attachment 258536



Fantastic, one and all. May I ask what camera you use? The detail is amazing. Lol the tongue action is priceless. What a great-looking gluttonous supermodel cutietort!


----------



## Bambam1989

Plushkins said:


> Fantastic, one and all. May I ask what camera you use? The detail is amazing. Lol the tongue action is priceless. What a great-looking gluttonous supermodel cutietort!


Thanks. I just am using my cellphone, it takes great pics as long as I don't zoom. So I just have to get REALLY close.. he tries to take a bite out of it occasionally[emoji15]


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy

I love the wet look


----------



## Karenp

Yvonne G said:


> The third one down reminds me of the German guy on Laugh-In (old TV show) that peeks out from the bushes and says, "Very Interesting"


You are too funny! 
Reading this just cracked me up!!


----------



## drew54

All these pics are amazing! Every tortoise is shown being its own individual. How cool are these photos! Please keep them coming!


----------



## drew54

First is SHELLETOR THE BONE EATER! Before he died.

Second and third are nyx and her cute butt


----------



## LaLaP

All these pics are great! Nyx has such a cute butt! 
I have a terrible phone/camera so I don't have many good ones but this one is ok.... when I first got Diego I didn't have a food bowl/rock so I fed him from an extra large jar lid. One day he stepped on the rim and it flipped over onto his head. I found him wearing the lid like a sombrero and here is what I found under the lid...


----------



## drew54

LaLaP said:


> View attachment 258696
> All these pics are great! Nyx has such a cute butt!
> I have a terrible phone/camera so I don't have many good ones but this one is ok.... when I first got Diego I didn't have a food bowl/rock so I fed him from an extra large jar lid. One day he stepped on the rim and it flipped over onto his head. I found him wearing the lid like a sombrero and here is what I found under the lid...


His face is like "what? You have problems?" Lol that's a great pic. These are the best kind of photos. I love naturalistic photos. Even I do portraits I rarely have my subjects pose. I tend to find more photos I can use and I get to display three subjects real personality and everyone seems to love those over posed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Miss Shelly


----------



## drew54

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 258712
> 
> Miss Shelly


Oh my gosh! So big and beautiful! I love that look. You can definitely tell she is a member of the family. I'm sure she secretly runs the house.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

​


----------



## Cheryl Hills

All these great pictures!


----------



## LaLaP

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 258729​


What is it about tortoise butts?! I can't get enough. I wanna pinch that one!!!


----------



## drew54

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 258729​


About time sir! Lol man that is a big cute butt! Do you have names for all your dinosaurs? I think you just won the best butt photo.


----------



## drew54

LaLaP said:


> What is it about tortoise butts?! I can't get enough. I wanna pinch that one!!!


 I agree! Should start a tort butt photo thread lol


----------



## Ben02

Left that morning leaving sticky aloe Vera and dandelion and came back to this


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my favorite picture. It's not a tort, but it's my favorite:


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ben02 said:


> Left that morning leaving sticky aloe Vera and dandelion and came back to this


Lmao!


----------



## drew54

Ben02 said:


> Left that morning leaving sticky aloe Vera and dandelion and came back to this


I just keep laughing. So tiny and cute!


----------



## drew54

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my favorite picture. It's not a tort, but it's my favorite:
> 
> View attachment 258740


Oooh what's his/her name?!? Chocolate lab?


----------



## Ben02

Haha thank you, she is a very mischievous tort


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

drew54 said:


> About time sir! Lol man that is a big cute butt! Do you have names for all your dinosaurs? I think you just won the best butt photo.



~ LOL, yes....all have names......


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

drew54 said:


> I agree! Should start a tort butt photo thread lol





​


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay’s cute butt and sexy legs [emoji106][emoji217]


----------



## Jerry's Mom

Jerry wanted to join the fun


----------



## RV's mom

RV making quick, messy work of cactus berries... happy girl.


----------



## Yvonne G

drew54 said:


> Oooh what's his/her name?!? Chocolate lab?


That's my faithful companion, Misty, a doberman.


----------



## vladimir

along those lines...


----------



## LaLaP

I like tort butts and I can not lie.


----------



## Jeff Costa

Tank deciding to go out and weather the rain ️


----------



## drew54

Yvonne G said:


> That's my faithful companion, Misty, a doberman.



Well, we all are going to need more pics of Misty!


----------



## drew54

Jeff Costa said:


> Tank deciding to go out and weather the rain [emoji299]️



He is so big! Does he mind the rain?


----------



## drew54

LaLaP said:


> View attachment 258781
> 
> I like tort butts and I can not lie.



Lol is that his own cave?


----------



## drew54

vladimir said:


> along those lines...
> 
> View attachment 258770



You can tell who is comfortable in this photo lol is that his domain?


----------



## drew54

RV's mom said:


> RV making quick, messy work of cactus berries... happy girl.
> View attachment 258769



Awe that's so cute!


----------



## drew54

Jerry's Mom said:


> Jerry wanted to join the fun
> View attachment 258755
> View attachment 258756



Tell king Jerry that he is a cutie!


----------



## drew54

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 258752
> 
> Jay’s cute butt and sexy legs [emoji106][emoji217]



I still can't believe that my Nyx will be that big some day! He does have sexy legs. Lol


----------



## vladimir

drew54 said:


> You can tell who is comfortable in this photo lol is that his domain?



That's part of his indoor home. Here's a wide view:







enclosure thread is here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/planning-new-indoor-enclosure.163087 (I need to update it with the latest changes I have for the winter)


----------



## tortoisenana

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 258477
> 
> This is the photo that was supposed to be entered into the calendar contest, but there was a bit of a mix-up.
> 
> I like the color contrast, and the pose is nice


Nice picture. What kind of flowers are those?


----------



## Plushkins

1. "So I overslept a little, did you leaf [_sic_] me some breakfast?"
2. Entering the tortbutts pageant


----------



## Ciri




----------



## Ciri

the last picture I just posted is Niki – she clearly has that look like "so your spying on me again?!" In this one she had not caught me yet!


----------



## drew54

vladimir said:


> That's part of his indoor home. Here's a wide view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enclosure thread is here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/planning-new-indoor-enclosure.163087 (I need to update it with the latest changes I have for the winter)



That's amazing!


----------



## LaLaP

drew54 said:


> Lol is that his own cave?


One of many. Diego is a cave dweller in the summer.


----------



## LaLaP

Ciri said:


> the last picture I just posted is Niki – she clearly has that look like "so your spying on me again?!" In this one she had not caught me yet!
> View attachment 258907


Hahahaha!! This one! 
Skinny butt.


----------



## Bambam1989

LaLaP said:


> View attachment 258938
> 
> One of many. Diego is a cave dweller in the summer.


So am i[emoji23]


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

Penny and Prudy, our Redfoots. Prudy is the cherryhead. It took numerous attempts to get a usable shot of the 2 of them. Too much movement and mayhem. Penny, who is 18 years old at present, was very thrilled to have Prudy come live with her 8 years ago. Its comical to observe their interactions. Penny does a lot of whistling as a way of getting my attention or communicating in general. I assume that it's typical of the breed. Anyone else have a whistling Redfoot? Thanks. Fred


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Cheryl Hills

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


I think your torts love you!


----------



## Jeff Costa

drew54 said:


> He is so big! Does he mind the rain?


He does like the rain he sometimes pushes the slider open and comes in the house


----------



## LaLaP

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


I think he wants to be be a lap tortoise!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Cheryl Hills said:


> I think your torts love you!





​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

LaLaP said:


> I think he wants to be be a lap tortoise!





​


----------



## drew54

Such wonderful dinosaurs!


----------



## drew54

And they say dinosaurs don't seek affection.


----------



## KarenSoCal

"I'm NOT pleased!"



"I'm Chug. I'm gonna help you with that red nose!"


----------



## Mo & Bolt

This is the sad photo of dominaance and bullying. The 36 yr old mounting and biting the 50yr old while he tries to escape and stopped eating.


----------



## Mo & Bolt

KarenSoCal said:


> View attachment 259074
> 
> "I'm NOT pleased!"
> 
> View attachment 259075
> 
> "I'm Chug. I'm gonna help you with that red nose!"


Hilarious


----------



## LaLaP

Mo & Bolt said:


> This is the sad photo of dominaance and bullying. The 36 yr old mounting and biting the 50yr old while he tries to escape and stopped eating.


Tortoise intercourse is so not sexy. I'm glad I haven't witnessed my boys doing it. I might be traumatized by the sight! 
Are those Russians? They really do look old, huh? Very cool!


----------



## PomegranateTort

Bit late to the party, but here's Olive being the intelligent beauty she is! (sorry for the quality of the pics lol)


----------



## Cheryl Hills

She sure is!


----------



## drew54

PomegranateTort said:


> View attachment 259367
> View attachment 259368
> View attachment 259369
> Bit late to the party, but here's Olive being the intelligent beauty she is! (sorry for the quality of the pics lol)


She is so cute!


----------



## PomegranateTort

More Olive!


----------



## KarenSoCal

PomegranateTort said:


> View attachment 259367
> View attachment 259368
> View attachment 259369
> Bit late to the party, but here's Olive being the intelligent beauty she is! (sorry for the quality of the pics lol)


And what scholarly missive is she perusing?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

​


----------



## drew54

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 259429​


how much bigger are those eggs compared to a sulcata egg?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

drew54 said:


> how much bigger are those eggs compared to a sulcata egg?





​


----------



## drew54

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 259438
> View attachment 259439
> View attachment 259440​



[emoji15] wow! That's amazing! Thank you.


----------



## drew54

We gotta lot more favorite tort photos out there! So, keep them coming!


----------



## karsonagee

Dinner time !!


----------



## Gillian M

karsonagee said:


> View attachment 259443
> 
> Dinner time !!


Oh how cute!
God bless.


----------



## ccooley

What a view!


----------



## drew54

ccooley said:


> What a view!



Just two buds hanging out.


----------



## drew54

Gillian M said:


> Oh how cute!
> God bless.



Lol that face is priceless!


----------



## drew54

karsonagee said:


> View attachment 259443
> 
> Dinner time !!



We just need some close ups of his face!


----------



## Mo & Bolt

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 259429​


Have you thought of doing tortoise holidays . Like here in uk we ,have farm holidays. Feeding the animals, mucking them out. And in Texas they have range holidays. Lol


----------



## jsheffield

I like this picture of Darwin going to town on some raw salmon for protein day ....

Jamie


----------



## drew54

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 259526
> 
> 
> I like this picture of Darwin going to town on some raw salmon for protein day ....
> 
> Jamie



It amazes me how different the diets are for red and yellow foots. 

Darwin never disappoints with his adorable self!


----------



## jsheffield

drew54 said:


> It amazes me how different the diets are for red and yellow foots.
> 
> Darwin never disappoints with his adorable self!



Also featured in this meal was some raw chicken liver, which he similarly seemed to like.

He's probably all protein-ed up for the foreseeable future.

Jamie


----------



## dsgncore

Loki and Louie


----------



## drew54

dsgncore said:


> Loki and Louie
> View attachment 259547



Good looking torts! Shells are very smooth.


----------



## dsgncore

drew54 said:


> Good looking torts! Shells are very smooth.


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## LaLaP

"The pillows at this resort are so uncomfortable!"


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Mo & Bolt said:


> Have you thought of doing tortoise holidays . Like here in uk we ,have farm holidays. Feeding the animals, mucking them out. And in Texas they have range holidays. Lol



~ No, most of our photo's, etc. are random and mostly just opportunistic.


----------



## drew54

LaLaP said:


> View attachment 259555
> "The pillows at this resort are so uncomfortable!"


Lol he partied too hard


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Mo & Bolt said:


> holidays







​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Mo & Bolt said:


> Feeding the animals,


----------



## Gillian M

LaLaP said:


> View attachment 259555
> "The pillows at this resort are so uncomfortable!"


Sunbathing? 

A lovely pic. God bless.


----------



## C. Nelson

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 258477
> 
> This is the photo that was supposed to be entered into the calendar contest, but there was a bit of a mix-up.
> 
> I like the color contrast, and the pose is nice




So colorful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

​


----------



## PomegranateTort

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 259670​


I can see my face in that first one, it's so glossy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

PomegranateTort said:


> I can see my face in that first one, it's so glossy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

​


----------



## Cheryl Hills

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 259875​


All I can say is”Wow”, what a beauty!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Cheryl Hills said:


> All I can say is”Wow”, what a beauty!



~ Cowboy



​


----------



## LaLaP

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 259875​


So so sweet. I love this photo and I'm a bit green with envy. That is beautiful tortoise love


----------



## Kelly.324




----------



## PomegranateTort

Out of curiosity, are you the owner of the tort in my profile pic?


----------



## Kelly.324

PomegranateTort said:


> Out of curiosity, are you the owner of the tort in my profile pic?



No but they do look really similar. And I’m adding that burger outfit to my wish list [emoji23]


----------



## porter

Here’s a few of my guys [emoji16]


----------



## Jeff Costa

drew54 said:


> I have seen a lot of cute pictures of peoples torts. Hatchlings peeking out windows, baskets, adults caught in the midst of eating, etc. Post your pics and tell me about your photo and why you think it is your best photo.


----------



## TortoiseRacket




----------



## xMario

My Sulcata


----------



## wemakegreatpets

Delilah is a photogenic tort! I don’t have cool outdoor photos with her, because I just got her and it would be more than a little cruel to set her in a foot of snow  working on getting together stuff for an outdoor enclosure for her for summer, then we’ll have pretty flower pics!


----------



## TechnoCheese

tortoisenana said:


> Nice picture. What kind of flowers are those?



Sorry that I’m getting to you so late, but the flowers that he’s eating are crape myrtle flowers, there’s a trumpet flower in the back, and the yellow ones might be oxide daisies, but I’m not sure.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Not a tortoise, but these are some of my favorite pics I’ve taken!


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister's tortoise, Bob:


----------



## AZtortMom

I just took this picture this morning 
Shelly enjoying her new Kane Mat


----------



## Kelly.324

Sebastian having a lazy Sunday [emoji170]


----------



## squirrelkitty

Frankie gobbling greedily.


----------



## squirrelkitty

Frankie fell asleep in his bath.


----------



## Lizd

drew54 said:


> I have seen a lot of cute pictures of peoples torts. Hatchlings peeking out windows, baskets, adults caught in the midst of eating, etc. Post your pics and tell me about your photo and why you think it is your best photo.


----------



## Gillian M

TechnoCheese said:


> Not a tortoise, but these are some of my favorite pics I’ve taken!
> View attachment 263338
> View attachment 263339
> View attachment 263340
> View attachment 263341


Lovely pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smjohns

Peaches munching


----------



## TriciaStringer

These are some of my favorites. I threw in one of our bearded dragon, Mushu. 
My youngest daughter also caught my oldest sulcata loving on his ramp and did not want to leave his side. She kept updating me. “He’s not any better.”
“He’s still being weird.” She told her older sisters that he’s a big boy now.


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Relic

First 2019 spring afternoon outside...


----------



## C. Nelson

TriciaStringer said:


> These are some of my favorites. I threw in one of our bearded dragon, Mushu.
> My youngest daughter also caught my oldest sulcata loving on his ramp and did not want to leave his side. She kept updating me. “He’s not any better.”
> “He’s still being weird.” She told her older sisters that he’s a big boy now.



They are all adorable!


----------



## dsgncore

Here's Loki after 6 months staying with us, he's weigh 269 grams


----------



## dsgncore

dsgncore said:


> Here's Loki after 6 months staying with us, he's weigh 269 grams
> View attachment 268580


Sorry had to reupload picture


----------



## dsgncore




----------



## Plushkins

Bugatti on a walk in grandparents' NYC apartment


----------



## ccooley




----------



## flowerlab

How cute!  I can't believe they eat flowers, like hibiscus. I love the tea, but never associated it with turtoises.

Look at him with the dandelions, wow!


----------



## charlygal123




----------



## charlygal123




----------



## Caino

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/attac...8/?temp_hash=216fb242643cdb399a235c4ac2fbccf0


----------



## AngieBee

Waffles loves climbing. It’s my best photo because it makes me laugh. When he climbs he gets to a point where his little back legs are dangling!!


----------



## jsheffield

My redfoot Darwin... we've had a fun time since he came to live with me.

He's still getting used to his outside enclosure.

Jamie


----------



## dsgncore

Took Loki for sunbath this morning with my son. Snapped a few pics of Loki and i think he ie getting bigger by the day. He weighs 380 grams.


----------



## Jeff Costa

Tortoise prints


----------



## Grimjob




----------



## Yoda the tortoise

getting his bath after getting dirty


----------



## Grimjob

Georgie the weed destroyer!!


----------



## drew54

I love all these pics and I miss being on here! Here is nyx almost 2lbs at 10mths.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise

Wow mines at 2 years old and about a half a pound!


----------



## Thebubster




----------



## Cndlou0309

Sooo cute!!!


----------



## drew54

Keep your pics coming!


----------



## EllieMay

Toretto was 3 in May.. almost 17 lbs now...


----------



## Thebubster

Bubby looking amazing as always


----------



## dsgncore

My son and Loki


----------



## Keeks

Here's my gang [emoji846] they're always separated for safety reasons.


----------



## drew54

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 274227
> 
> Toretto was 3 in May.. almost 17 lbs now...



He looks so good! Bigger than I remember.


----------



## drew54

dsgncore said:


> My son and Loki
> View attachment 274376
> View attachment 274377



Such cute pictures!


----------



## drew54

Thebubster said:


> Bubby looking amazing as always
> View attachment 274331



That's a good photo! Cute little dinosaur.


----------



## drew54

Keeks said:


> Here's my gang [emoji846] they're always separated for safety reasons.
> View attachment 275053
> View attachment 275054
> View attachment 275055



Nice group you got! I can't wait until I can get a leopard and then a redfoot.


----------



## Cndlou0309




----------



## Cndlou0309

Al & Donna are adjusting well to their new yard! Everyone’s getting along fine! I’m loving getting to know them!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## jsheffield

Darwin as stegosaurus....


----------



## Thebubster

drew54 said:


> That's a good photo! Cute little dinosaur.


Thank you lol


----------



## Mull112

Lil basking for maverick


----------



## dsgncore

drew54 said:


> Such cute pictures!


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Kenno

Duncan has me trained to warm his water in the morning. He comes to the bowl and drinks a little, then puts one foot in and waits.
I don’t use hot water- we’re not making turtle soup here! 
In this shot he’s enjoying a hibiscus flower and some lettuce with one foot still in the bath.


----------



## MPappagallo

Harlowe says "Back off, Buddy! I'm trying to eat!" LOL


----------



## Tanner Fry

This is clyde lol


----------



## charlygal123

. A rare treat today! Melon yum


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo eating


----------



## Ray--Opo

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 276296


This is a contender for the calander contest. You should submit it when the time comes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

With temperatures in the 100F Heat Index range this week, time for some pool time!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Ray--Opo said:


> This is a contender for the calander contest. You should submit it when the time comes.


I zoomed it in and cropped it. This is the original unaltered


----------



## charlygal123

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I zoomed it in and cropped it. This is the original unaltered
> View attachment 276869



This pic is awesome [emoji173]️


----------



## Ray--Opo

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I zoomed it in and cropped it. This is the original unaltered
> View attachment 276869


I say it's a contender!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Here is Dimitrov two minutes after I put a new plaintain in. No wonder why it doesn’t last 4 days


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo eating
> View attachment 276299


................or maybe Opo wearing his food?
Lovely photo of the mucky pup!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sully in his pool! Its a lil smaller lol


----------



## EllieMay

Running out of room!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Butter his hips


----------



## charlygal123

My two this morning and their best friend “Baby cat”


----------



## Ray--Opo

charlygal123 said:


> My two this morning and their best friend “Baby cat”
> View attachment 277261
> View attachment 277262
> View attachment 277263
> View attachment 277264


You should grow some catnip get things moving.


----------



## charlygal123

Ray--Opo said:


> You should grow some catnip get things moving.



Ha ha ha [emoji122]


----------



## Birtty8285

This one is Birtty saying my rock !!


----------



## charlygal123

Birtty8285 said:


> This one is Birtty saying my rock !!
> View attachment 277289



His ‘laying’ his claim


----------



## Ray--Opo

Birtty8285 said:


> This one is Birtty saying my rock !!
> View attachment 277289


Beautiful colors


----------



## JodyK

This is Spencer. He’s almost a year old.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JodyK said:


> View attachment 277294
> 
> This is Spencer. He’s almost a year old.


Ohhhhh! What a cutie! This is another calander contest contender.

Curious what is the white substrate?


----------



## JodyK

Ray--Opo said:


> Ohhhhh! What a cutie! This is another calander contest contender.
> 
> Curious what is the white substrate?



We had hermit crab sand and coconut bark mixed but have since taken out the sand. Particles too small and he could possibly breathe them in. At least that’s what the rep at PetZoo told me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JodyK said:


> We had hermit crab sand and coconut bark mixed but have since taken out the sand. Particles too small and he could possibly breathe them in. At least that’s what the rep at PetZoo told me.


That's true also Spencer could have ingested the sand and possibly got impacted.


----------



## dsgncore

Loki is 1 year old! Loki was so small when he arrived ( that pic with my son) and now he weighs 476 grams [emoji4]


----------



## MPappagallo

I love Clyde's expression when I take pics of him while he is eating! LOL


----------



## MPappagallo

Sperry enjoying her watermelon treat!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My rescue sulcata. Took him along time to eat hay but I’ve noticed if I soak the hay overnight he is more inclined to eat it.


----------



## erin_

my eleven year old tortoise theo. he likes to pose for the camera and fall asleep on my lap lol


----------



## EllieMay

Crusher


----------



## drew54

Lol I love all these photos! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Birtty8285

This is Birtty enjoying his/her outside stump lol


----------



## drew54

erin_ said:


> View attachment 281272
> View attachment 281273
> View attachment 281274
> my eleven year old tortoise theo. he likes to pose for the camera and fall asleep on my lap lol


He's a handsome dinosaur


----------



## jsheffield

Not my tort, but a pic of me holding hands with a tort that I love from visiting a friend with a bunch of Galapagos Torts....



Darwin






Chili




Aretha





A tort coin that I love....












I love the light and lack of depth of field in the pic of Chili




Nelson





Jamie


----------



## Ray--Opo

jsheffield said:


> Not my tort, but a pic of me holding hands with a tort that I love from visiting a friend with a bunch of Galapagos Torts....
> View attachment 282155
> 
> 
> Darwin
> View attachment 282156
> View attachment 282157
> View attachment 282158
> View attachment 282159
> 
> 
> Chili
> View attachment 282160
> 
> 
> 
> Aretha
> View attachment 282161
> View attachment 282162
> 
> 
> 
> A tort coin that I love....
> View attachment 282163
> View attachment 282164
> View attachment 282165
> View attachment 282166
> View attachment 282167
> View attachment 282168
> View attachment 282170
> View attachment 282171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the light and lack of depth of field in the pic of Chili
> View attachment 282172
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson
> View attachment 282173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie


How many torts do you have?


----------



## jsheffield

Ray--Opo said:


> How many torts do you have?



4: a redfoot, a russian, an MEP, and a hingeback

My post was a bit unclear, that foot I'm holding belongs to a Galapagos Tortoise a friend of mine lives with... I took the pic when I visited last Spring.

J


----------



## Ray--Opo

jsheffield said:


> 4: a redfoot, a russian, an MEP, and a hingeback
> 
> My post was a bit unclear, that foot I'm holding belongs to a Galapagos Tortoise a friend of mine lives with... I took the pic when I visited last Spring.
> 
> J


Nice, I am sitting here this morning and my brain doesn't want to function. 
MEP?


----------



## jsheffield

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice, I am sitting here this morning and my brain doesn't want to function.
> MEP?



Manouria emys phayrei - the black mountain tortoise

J


----------



## Ray--Opo

jsheffield said:


> Manouria emys phayrei - the black mountain tortoise
> 
> J


Wow never heard of that kind. Gonna have to go to Google.


----------



## Slowhand1964

Today, socal


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## StoneKoalSteveAustin




----------

